# The best Cream caramel recipe ever!



## Tahany (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everyone,

 I love creme caramel but am too scared to make it! Only because of eggs smell , any one has good recipe or ur experiences to do perfect cream caramel pudding  along with pictures if you have


----------



## Foood (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, like u I too love it but have not yet found a recipe which doesn't smell of egg  if I do I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 22, 2013)

*Sorry, but I've never heard of* "*cream* *caramel". What is it exactly? Smelly eggs? Fresh eggs should never "smell".
*


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 22, 2013)

I think it's also called flan, or custard with caramel topping.  Custard is always going to be "eggy", and I love it!  Never had any that smelled bad.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Dawg.  After I posted it occurred to me it may be "egg custard". I love the stuff too, and it's never smelled bad to me either. My Texan Mama used to make a custard pie with buttermilk and it was fabulous! Sometimes she would top it with coconut.


----------

